# Sangria



## Carina1962 (Jul 10, 2010)

Has anyone had sangria before and had high BS readings after drinking it?  i bought a bottle today for a change instead of my usual red wine as i thought it would be a nice refreshing drink for a change and my reading after drinking a glass was unusually high and all i could put it down to was the sangria as i ate very little.  The ingredients state red wine and fruit juices - would it be the fruit juices that affected it?


----------



## MrsSharpwaa (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Carina, Sangria has sugar in it, quite a lot too depending on the make. you can make your own though, it's dead easy and you could then control the carb content.


----------



## Sugarmouse (Jul 11, 2010)

*Fruity Sanria recipe*

Hi

Having spent a great holiday in Spain in my youth (a long while ago!), I do enjoy the occasional glass of Sangria!

I found this recipe on line, which is quick to make. It does include some orange juice and low-caloried cranberry jouce which have carbohydrate. However the juice (and carb) is diluted betweeen 12-14 glasses. Instead of OJ/ cranberry juice and carbonated water,you could use diet cloudy lemonade - with no carb.

Enjoy!

Sugarmouse

*Fruity Sangria*

Start to Finish: 15 min (but freezing fruit - about 4 hrs)

Ingredients

2 fresh peaches, peeled and sliced, or 2 cups frozen unsweetened peach slices, thawed 
1 cup sliced strawberries or frozen unsweetened whole strawberries, thawed 
1 orange, halved and thinly sliced 
1 lemon or lime, sliced 
1 1-liter bottle carbonated water (club soda), chilled 
2 cups dry white wine, chilled 
1/2 cup orange juice, chilled   (NB contains carb)
1/2 cup low-calorie cranberry juice, chilled (NB contains carb)

Directions

1. Place peach slices, strawberries, orange slices, and lemon or lime slices in a large punch bowl. Pour carbonated water over fruit; add wine, orange juice, and cranberry juice. Stir gently to combine. 

2. To serve, ladle some of the fruit into glasses; ladle wine mixture over fruit. Makes 14 (6-ounce) servings. 

(Make-Ahead Tip: Slice strawberries, orange, and lemon or lime; cover and chill up to 4 hours).


----------



## Copepod (Jul 11, 2010)

Fruit juices do contain a fair bit of sugar. There's also the issue of alcohol (in wine) which affects blood sugar in a complex way over timescale, often unique to each person. But everyone's worth a treat once in a while... Apples have lower sugar content than peaches, but are also very nice in chilled drinks as well as mulled wine etc.
Also, moving to food / recipes.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you Sugarmouse, that recipe sounds lovely, will definately try it out


----------



## lanzlady (Jul 11, 2010)

*recipe*



MrsSharpwaa said:


> Hi Carina, Sangria has sugar in it, quite a lot too depending on the make. you can make your own though, it's dead easy and you could then control the carb content.



hi what is recipe for sangria i love it

Lanzlady


----------

